# Which fleshing knife?



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

What brand of fleshing knife do you recommend? Should I buy a $15 knife or a $75 knife? How come there is such a big price difference in the knives?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

necker 600


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would look into the Knives of Alaska. They are really nice. They make many different models that are good fleshing knives. They are expensive, but they are worth it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought a cheap 17 dollar 12" inch fleshing knife from Grawes. It works fine and that is what I learned on. I have put up 4 coyotes now with it. I think this summer when I get some shingling money I am going to invest in a more expensive necker knife to speed up my fur handling. I know that my knife only has a one sided blade with a dull edge. Don't the neckers have that and then on the other side they have a sharper slicing edge?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes the neckers have a shard and a dull side i have used several different models but like the necker the best


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I would reccomend getting a decent one right off the bat if you're serious about putting up fur.

The necker is pretty much the standard for a quality knife. I use the sheffield and wouldnt use anything else.

Whatever you choose just make sure you know the proper way to use it.



> Don't the neckers have that and then on the other side they have a sharper slicing edge?


yes


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I use the Necker 600 and like it but wouldnt mind getting my hands on a Sheffield.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Used a Necker 600, then bought a Scheffield (a real one), I was too used to the 600 & used the Scheffield twice, then sold it. There both good knives, the larger Scheff just felt akward to me.

As mentioned, get a good one in the beginning. You should be able to get a Necker at the convention for around $50-$55.

Smitty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Necker 600 for everything. great knife.

there is a sharpener for the sharp side called a Sterling Sharpener. small but works like a charm.

xdeano


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

My vote is for the necker 90% of the time. BUt when I put up cats I like a really dule blade, just enough to puch the fat off and not cut.


----------

